# Cln - fbar



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

in 2015, I received my CLN. I send in my fbar up to 2014.
I need to send in the portion of jan till march 2015. 
Where should i mention, in the online fbar filling website, that it is not the whole year 2015 but only up to the day / month that i renounced

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think there really is any place for "comments" on the FinCEN filing document. And since it's only balances (i.e. not income from the accounts), I would just file using the high balance for the time period, send it and then you're off the hook. If they have questions, they'll be in touch.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can squeeze that information into the "Filing name" for the report, e.g. "THRU 28MAR2015 ONLY." Or another option is to file on the calendar year basis, i.e. to exceed your legal requirement -- that's allowed.


----------

